# Worms on Muscadines



## Ernest T Bass (Aug 7, 2012)

I have one vine that has some kind of worm on it and it's killing the vine. It closed the leaf and sewed it up and is living in it. Anyone know what it is and what to do about it?
Hope the pictures came thru!


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Aug 7, 2012)

*2nd try*

Worms, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I saw the picture in the testing area, but I don't know anything on it.


----------



## toddrod (Aug 7, 2012)

I seem to get them in my blackberries and I do 2 things for them

1. just go around and crush the leaf between your fingers
2. Spray with liquid Seven or Malithion.


----------



## cedarswamp (Aug 7, 2012)

Grape Leaffolder?? Got a picture of the "worm"?


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll try again tonite to post the pictures
Semper Fi


----------

